# Violin cabinet/music stand



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I finally got this assembled today. I think I started it at the end of January or beginning of February. I still haven't decided on the stain yet. It also needs a final sanding.

This will be on display right in the front of our house in the office. Two of my daughters play violin (one plays viola too). Their instruments and music have been all over our office floor and windowsill. This should help clean up the room.

No table saw or bandsaw in my garage. I did everything with a circular saw, jigsaw, miter saw, and a router. It's made from birch plywood and maple. It was fun making all my own moldings and edging!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

goes to show that you don't need a lot of high dollar, room hogging equipment to do a great job. Just need time, patience, and a heckuva lotta talent, which you obviously have in spades. Oh and free beer, if I recall correctly. That's huge.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You'd be downright dangerous with a table saw and bandsaw :yes:
Very nice piece.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> You'd be downright dangerous with a table saw and bandsaw :yes:
> Very nice piece.


+1

Bret


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice! Will be the pride of your office.


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice proportions and well executed.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool project. I like that design, especially for holding the music.


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. That is very nice. Great job. Don't forget to post the finished pics.


----------



## chinchin (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice music stand you got there.
I think it will be more beautiful if you paint it with nice color too.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very professional looking. You should give yourself a pat on the back for a job well done. It looks amazing. I especially like the music stand on the top. Be sure to post a picture when you get a finish on it and a picture with it loaded up with the girls music. Fantastic work.
Ken


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments, guys!

This is my first big project. I am pretty pleased with how it turned out. I learned a lot along the way.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

*all done*

All finished. Nothing fancy, wood conditioner, Varathane oil stain "Golden Mahogany", followed with 3-4 coats of thinned semi-gloss OBP.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

You did a great job! 

2x what taylormade said.


----------

